# Steam Mietsoftware ?



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Hi ich habe gelesen das Steam eine Mietsoftware wäre und das meine Spiele nicht mir gehören. Stimmt das ?

Nur die Digital Erworbende oder auch die auf Disk. Wenn ja was ist mit Origin und Uplay ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg  derkielerfish


P.S.   Danke schon im vorraus.


----------



## Kerkilabro (25. Oktober 2015)

Sachen die dir dein Anwalt 100% erklärbärn kann. Schicke ihm doch einfach die AGB und was da noch so zu gehört, EULA und so´n Kram. Oder lies sie dir selber durch


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich ja aber ich wollte es gerne genau wissen ob es stimmt.


----------



## Gripschi (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja es Stimmt soweit Ich weiß...


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

Das stimmt mittlerweile aber auch für nahezu jedes Spiel mit physischen Datenträger.
In den AGB`s steht dort nur ein Nutzungsrecht, kein Besitzrecht.


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Das ist frech. Was soll ich jetzt tun


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Das stimmt mittlerweile aber auch für nahezu jedes Spiel mit physischen Datenträger.
> In den AGB`s steht dort nur ein Nutzungsrecht, kein Besitzrecht.



Ausser bei den konsolen.
Da ist eben eine erworbene disk auch das eigentum und kann problemlos weiterverkauft werden an den naechsten.

Grosser vorteil der Konsolen


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Das ist frech. Was soll ich jetzt tun



Ps4 kaufen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Das ist frech. Was soll ich jetzt tun



Eigentlich hat man nur 2 Optionen.

1.) Dein Leben ganz normal weiterleben.
2.) Dich für den Rest deines Lebens in ne Höhle verkriechen und dort vom Moos an den Steinen ernähren.


----------



## MircoSfot (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Das ist frech. Was soll ich jetzt tun


Wie wäre es mit Datenträger- Version im Einzelhandel? Am besten STEAM/UPLAY/ORIGIN und wie sie nicht alle heißen, meiden!


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ausser bei den konsolen.
> Da ist eben eine erworbene disk auch das eigentum und kann problemlos weiterverkauft werden an den naechsten.
> 
> Grosser vorteil der Konsolen



Gibt aber auch schon einige Spiele die fordern einen permantenen Internetzugang mit Account-Registrierung.
Wenn der Hersteller die Server abschaltet steht man vor einem ähnlichen Problem.
(betrifft bei manchen auch den Singleplayer)


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Darum denke  nach. Ich habe eine PS4 aber nutzte ich selten.

Aber wenn ich PC Games nicht meine sind warim verkaufen sie die den ?


----------



## Abductee (25. Oktober 2015)

Willst du die Spiele lieber mieten?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich PC Games nicht meine sind warim verkaufen sie die den ?



Damit sie Geld verdienen?


Ich meine beim Kauf akzeptierst du die AGBs und in den AGBs steht, dass du nur ein Nutzungsrecht hast.


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jahre spiele bei steam und co gekauft und jetzt ersst bekomme ich mit das sind nicht meine. Sorry aber mist


----------



## Madfurion (25. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du dir bei Steam ein Spiel kaufst, bekommt dein Account ein Nutzungsrecht für dieses Spiel.  Wie oben schon erwähnt ist das Nutzungsrecht zeitlich begrenzt, bei Steam könnte man aber sagen dass es so lange gilt wie es Steam geben wird (als Marktführer ziemlich lange). 
Das du nur ein Recht bekommst etwas zu benutzen ist vor allem bei IT-Produkten, die sobald sie fertig gestellt sind leicht zu kopieren sind, heutzutage eigentlich der weitläufige Standard. Du besitzt physisch nur den Datenträger der dir den Download erspart.

Wenn dir das zu gemein ist kauf die eine PS4 oder Brettspiele.


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> Ich habe jahre spiele bei steam und co gekauft und jetzt ersst bekomme ich mit das sind nicht meine. Sorry aber mist



Selbst wenn du dir ein Windows auf DVD kaufst, hast du nur ein Nutzungsrecht, dir gehört die Software nicht.

Das war immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2015)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du dir ein Windows auf DVD kaufst, hast du nur ein Nutzungsrecht, dir gehört die Software nicht.
> 
> Das war immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.




Die Kopie der Software gehörte einem aber.
Das tut es bei Steak nicht.

Oder kannst du diese Kopie, so wie ein ps4 spiel aus dem mediamarkt, bei eBay einem anderen verkaufen?


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

So habe ich alles richtig verstanden.

Die Games von Steam und co sind nicht meine richtig ?


----------



## warawarawiiu (25. Oktober 2015)

derkielerfish schrieb:


> So habe ich alles richtig verstanden.
> 
> Die Games von Steam und co sind nicht meine richtig ?



Richtig.

Wenn du spiele wirklich besitzen willst, kauf dir retail Games auf der ps4.
Die kann man nach dem durchspielen auch wieder verkaufen


----------



## derkielerfish (25. Oktober 2015)

Danke


----------

